# He-111 or Blenheim?



## MichaelHenley (Aug 18, 2004)

What do YOU think of them?
If you think a particular Variant is better, then please, speak out!


----------



## The Jagdflieger Pips (Aug 18, 2004)

This doesn't contribute at all to the topic, but the first model plane I bought was an He-111.


----------



## toffi (Aug 19, 2004)

I love Blenheim, but with no doubt He 111 was much much much better. Blenheim was out of service in 1943. He 111 flew till end of war. Heinkel could carry more bombs and even 2 torpedoes. Blenheim couldn't carry even one. Maybe someone will say that Blenheim was not only a bomber, but also a fighter what can't be told about Heinkel. But what fighter was it? Poor. So my vote is Heinkel He 111.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 19, 2004)

He-111, and the only reason it was used throughout the war was because they had nothing else..................


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 19, 2004)

He-111 did have heavier defensive firepower and eventually carried guided missles.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 20, 2004)

Jeez... Just My luck... in all the polls I Make, I am always outnumbered!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 20, 2004)

i thought this is your first poll...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 20, 2004)

Hey mate, i know the feeling....but if you stick by my code and ignore all facts, youll do fine  id love to side with you here and make an illogical argument why the Blenheim was better but......oh what the hell  the blenheim was better


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

any reasons??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

errrrrrrrm it was british


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

good save...............

take note newbies, that's the way to get around me, be patriotic.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

what?? it works.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

does that mean i could convince you that the roc was the best plane of the war?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

absolutly not..............

and i still think the He-111 was better, you just saved youself.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

that post is totally uncomprehensible...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 21, 2004)

I comprehended it just fine...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 21, 2004)

CC's just stupid...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 21, 2004)

thanks


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Isn't it nice how we all get along so well *ahem*?


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Aug 23, 2004)

The odd thing is, C.C. and lanc actually do know each other, and last I heard was that they were school mates.


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Oh dear! The Poor unfriendly diddumses! Do they nees a hugsy-wugsy?
:angel:


----------



## cheddar cheese (Aug 23, 2004)

you hit the nail on the head there GRG.



MichaelHenley said:


> Oh dear! The Poor unfriendly diddumses! Do they nees a hugsy-wugsy?
> :angel:



what are you on about?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 23, 2004)

he get's the impression you want me to give you a hug, BTW, dude, stop trying to hug me at school, it doesn't look good....................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok. I can only go on here at school- currently I have 6 assignments due over the next 2-4 weeks,  So I can't go on @ home.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2004)

So hows that Aussie soccer team feeling these days???


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 24, 2004)

I don't know- but good on Iraq for beating somebodey, even if they did have to beat us- gives them a reason to be happy...


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 24, 2004)

Hehe... Like freedom from a tyranical murderer isnt enough reason to be happy????


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 24, 2004)

Yeah, but with all the Moqtada-al-sadur stuff, that would tone down the relief of being free from him... Y'know?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 24, 2004)

they're through to the semi-finals now.............


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 30, 2004)

How did they go in the end?


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 30, 2004)

i dunno but we got our best medal haul for 20 years, 30 in total, 9 gold, 9 silver and 12 bronze................


----------



## MichaelHenley (Aug 31, 2004)

Heh Heh Heh... We beat you!


----------



## Lightning Guy (Aug 31, 2004)

And we took everybody.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 31, 2004)

and that's not what the olympics is about..............


----------



## Gemhorse (Aug 31, 2004)

3 Gold and two Silver isn't bad for a country of 4 million, NZ's Olympic post-mortem is held to be a positive outcome....Anyway, I vote the Heinkel He-111, which saw service from the Spanish Civil War right thru to 1945, a testament to it's rugged, lumbering capabilities...While I've never been a great fan of the Blenheim, it's contribution to the Allied Nightfighter program was huge, being the first to use AI Radar, which of course led to greater developments and tactics...[like the Mosquito !!] - It also gave us the Beaufort, which saw alot of service down here in the Pacific with the Aussies...but the Beaufighter was definately the best outa the Bristol Stables though...The Blenheim filled a vital role in the early tough times of the War though and credit is due here. - I feel the He-111 was a much greater 'all-rounder', successive models were used in many different capacities, in different theatres....


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 4, 2004)

the only real reason the He-111 was used all the way throught the war was because the germans had nothing else to use...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> and that's not what the olympics is about..............



of course it is  winning is everything


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

no it's not...............


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 22, 2004)

Winning isnt everything, but getting more Gold Medals than any other Country in the World MOST CERTAINLY is...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 22, 2004)

yes, although we did very well...............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 22, 2004)

winning is everything, your more likely to win with a more positive attitude. i get pissed off when i lose, i dont like losing.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 24, 2004)

or when someone constantly accouses you of cheating.............


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 24, 2004)

yeah, falsely accuses that is, i swear i didnt cheat


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

but it just so happens you got all but one of the good cards in the pack................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

ever heard of coincidence/luck? Michael Schumacher won the first 13 races this season bar one but no-one accuses him of cheating


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

because he's a good driver, you're not exactily great at top trumps...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

Its a luck game  how can you have skill  actually lets not get into this argument again, keep on topic


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 26, 2004)

He-111.................


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 26, 2004)

He-111


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 27, 2004)

i still haven't voted in the poll yet, it's nice i've kept that tradition going...........


----------



## cheddar cheese (Sep 27, 2004)

why not?  vote!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 29, 2004)

it's just something i do (or in this case don't do)....................


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 20, 2005)

HE111 - Dont forget, they even bolted two together with an extra engine to use as a glider tug for the Me322 Gigant Glider!!


----------



## Mosin (Mar 26, 2005)

Undoutably the Heinkell 111 is better 
bigger bomb load 
better armament 
faster 
The Blenheim had a LITTLE longer range but not much 
The Heinkell also had better armor


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 26, 2005)

HE-111 for reasons stated by Mosin.


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 26, 2005)

The Blenheim had little or no armour or self sealing tanks!!


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2005)

I have gone for the HE111. I have a dvd with some flyers who piloted the Blenheim and most of them say they didnt think much of them one poor old sod Crashed three times in four months the last time he was hitching a lift in the nose and when they landed the plane sunk in the soft ground pitch poled and snapped off the nose with him in it and he found himself sliding across the airfield in a transparent tobogan.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Mar 27, 2005)

I'd hate to be sitting in the He-111's cockpit during a large air battle, though...


Beautiful view of the destruction (ironic, isn't it?), but the vulnerability in there (even though it is armored glass) is terrific...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

but like you say, what a view...............


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 27, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> but like you say, what a view...............




Especially when you see either a spitfire or a hurricane coming at you in a head on attack!!


----------



## trackend (Mar 27, 2005)

Like the sig Con


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 27, 2005)

thanks. it was e-mailed to be by a mate, but its part of a website logo, so i'll have to change it


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 27, 2005)

where's the place in you sig??


----------



## Concorde247 (Mar 27, 2005)

RAF Museum Hendon. its in good company cos they also have a Lanc there, Plus a Wellington, Battle the halifax they pulled out of the lake in Norway, plus various Spits tempest II etc.


----------

